# New puppy help samoyed....



## lou2003uk (Jun 16, 2009)

O.K so we picked up our wee samoyed puppy called Meiko 2 weeks ago... now his toilet training is going o.k.... he goes on his puppy mats for pees but whines at the back door if were up. Since weve had him weve tried to leave him alone in the hall or kitchen for at least ten minutes a day so he gets used to being himself... but when we leave him he destroys the place and barks like mad he rips all the puppy mats and newspaper up and pees everywhere..... i dont want to crate him so any ideas??

anyone............


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

lou2003uk said:


> O.K so we picked up our wee samoyed puppy called Meiko 2 weeks ago... now his toilet training is going o.k.... he goes on his puppy mats for pees but whines at the back door if were up. Since weve had him weve tried to leave him alone in the hall or kitchen for at least ten minutes a day so he gets used to being himself... but when we leave him he destroys the place and barks like mad he rips all the puppy mats and newspaper up and pees everywhere..... i dont want to crate him so any ideas??
> 
> anyone............


I'd say he's confused on where to go potty. I'd either stick to the puppy pads or taking him outside. But I'm no expert. 

Also, I'd try and get a diffuser from Comfort Zone. It plugs in an outlet and helps calm puppies and dogs with this kind of behavior. It's non-toxic and it's not a drug. Hope I helped a little. Good luck!


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Things will only get more difficult for you if you do not crate train. Bored samoyeds when left to their own devices are very, very destructive. 

He is small now- and imagine the damage he'll do at 6 months...

Crate training will keep both your dog and your house safe while you are gone. I cannot emphasize enough the importance of crate training.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

> I'd say he's confused on where to go potty. I'd either stick to the puppy pads or taking him outside. But I'm no expert.


I agree with this. I would take him outside if that is the ultimate goal. 

Can't help ya on the other problems, all my dogs are crate trained. Why don't you want to crate him?


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I would think that you pooch has Separation Anxiety. You are actually doing well in leaving your pup along to get him used to not having with him 24/7 but you started with too much. First start with a couple seconds and gradually build up to those 10 minutes. Praise only good behavior. The DAP might work and it might not, just depends on the dog; its worth a try if you think it will calm your dog down. 

Why don't you want to crate train? It is a good solution and your pooch would feel much safer.


----------



## Mom2ThreeStooges (Jun 16, 2009)

scropper said:


> I'd say he's confused on where to go potty. I'd either stick to the puppy pads or taking him outside. But I'm no expert.


Sounds that way to me too. 

And if your absolutely 110% sure you do not want to crate train. For your own puppies safety. Maybe puppy proof a bathroom or mud room ect. But I think crate training is the best way possible to keep him from destroying the house.

Also he may have some seperation anxiety.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> I would think that you pooch has Separation Anxiety. You are actually doing well in leaving your pup along to get him used to not having with him 24/7 but you started with too much. First start with a couple seconds and gradually build up to those 10 minutes. Praise only good behavior. The DAP might work and it might not, just depends on the dog; its worth a try if you think it will calm your dog down.
> 
> Why don't you want to crate train? It is a good solution and your pooch would feel much safer.


I agree with this. Maybe a few seconds, then 30 seconds, then 1 minute... and so on. But only move on to the next time amount if they did well the last time. I agree that either dog-proofing a bathroom/mud room is best, OTHER than a crate. They might like the crate more if it's nice and comfy in there and possibly put your t-shirt in there that you wore the day before.


----------



## lou2003uk (Jun 16, 2009)

I just really dont want to dont like them at all and they take up large amounts of room.

The hall is puppy proof which is where he is left and i am traning him to go outside but if im not in then he needs to go somehwhere wich is why the mats are down... But he destroys everthig like rips the puppy mats up and the newspaper etc even if he is left toys i was thinking about the kitchen with a baby gate at the door so that he can still see the rest of the house etc


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

yes i agree with moving him to the kitchen! just make sure it's dog-proofed! even if you don't want a crate forever it would be helpful just for now. but if you are set against them then i guess try the kitchen. i'd also really recommend getting a DAP from Comfort Zone. Look it up  It might help with the destroying of property and will help calm.


----------



## lou2003uk (Jun 16, 2009)

whats comfort zone im from the uk??


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

You could also get an exercise pen. They take up more room than a crate, but they're collapsable and can be stored away. If the pup is destructive while you're away, I would worry that he might chew kitchen cupboards or something. Make sure to tire your pup out before leaving him alone.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

Locke said:


> You could also get an exercise pen. They take up more room than a crate, but they're collapsable and can be stored away. If the pup is destructive while you're away, I would worry that he might chew kitchen cupboards or something. Make sure to tire your pup out before leaving him alone.


I agree with this 100%. I didn't think about the kitchen cupboards. An exercise pen/ playpen would work depending on the size of your pup. I'm guessing not too big if it's a pup.  Could still be in the kitchen, but inside the playpen. And it might be ready to go in there and relax or play/chew on it's toys once you've fed, walked/played, and taken outside to potty. then it might be tuckered out. lol.


----------



## lou2003uk (Jun 16, 2009)

Meet Meiko lol


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

omg he is precious!


----------



## maybe (Jun 17, 2009)

oh wow what a pretty puppy.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh wow! How can anything that fluffy possibly be bad when left alone.lol. 

You know something just occured to me. Samoyed are work dogs, they should always have something to do. You must physically AND mentally stimulate them. Make sure you are taking that pooch on lots of walks and playing many different games. A good run before leaving him alone might calm him down more than you know


----------

